# What type of car to lease besides BMW?



## edgar620 (Aug 26, 2007)

I want a lease thats not a BMW so I can use it to drive to work and back. I will be relocating and will be commuting about 60 miles a day and don't want to use my M for that. I'm barely at 35K miles and don't want to rack them up driving to work and back. 

I want a cheapish car that is still fun to drive. Right now I have a 370z in mind. :dunno: What else would be around that price range and still be a fun car to drive. 

Looking for options, then I'll start looking at prices. I've never leased before so this will be new to me. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## hockeynut (Apr 14, 2002)

Why lease? If you aren't getting any tax advantages then its silly.

Your idea and my idea of cheap are a little different - I see cheap as < $10k


----------



## bkmk5 (Feb 19, 2008)

GTI will be the most fun you can have in a car for the cheapest amount of money. IMHO.


----------



## edgar620 (Aug 26, 2007)

hockeynut said:


> Why lease? If you aren't getting any tax advantages then its silly.
> 
> Your idea and my idea of cheap are a little different - I see cheap as < $10k


I'm considering leasing because I want a car that I can rack miles up on and then just turn it in and not have to worry about it.


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

sti


----------



## mybluesky (Feb 19, 2008)

6 Brit said:


> sti


+1

WRX STi and Lancer Evo are really fun to drive and probably cheaper than the 370z. They're not exactly the most professional looking cars though...


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

M i n i


----------



## JoeM3 (Jun 26, 2009)

edgar620 said:


> I'm considering leasing because I want a car that I can rack miles up on and then just turn it in and not have to worry about it.


If you drive a lot of miles, then leasing might not be a good option for you.


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

mullman said:


> M i n i


my mini was the single biggest waste of money I have ever made
along with being the most unreliable car I have ever owned


----------



## MalibuMafiaV (Jul 7, 2005)

hyundai genesis
Subaru WRX STi
Lancer evo
G37
Lotus
VW GTI ( the one with the turbo ) .


----------



## Rmart (Feb 20, 2002)

bkmk5 said:


> GTI will be the most fun you can have in a car for the cheapest amount of money. IMHO.


+1, The new GTI is a great car.


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

6 Brit said:


> my mini was the single biggest waste of money I have ever made
> along with being the most unreliable car I have ever owned


Cannot help but find that an interesting comment from someone driving 25 year old 6er.
Do you do your own valve adjustments?


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

mullman said:


> Cannot help but find that an interesting comment from someone driving 25 year old 6er.
> Do you do your own valve adjustments?


absolutely


----------



## Fast Bob (Jun 4, 2004)

It depends on what your needs are from a daily driver....if you can get away with a 2-seater coupe, then a 370Z would probably be a blast....great bang-for-the-buck value there. If you needed a sedan, I would go with a Hyundai Genesis, it`s the closest thing to a BMW 550i at 30 grand less. On one of the Speed Channel shows, I saw Tommy Kendall and another race driver flogging the sh!t out of two of them on a track....they looked, ran, and responded in a very impressive fashion....


----------



## Eddie Bimmer (Jan 17, 2006)

6 Brit said:


> absolutely


:bow::bow::bow:


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

mullman said:


> Cannot help but find that an interesting comment from someone driving 25 year old 6er.
> Do you do your own valve adjustments?


my mini went through 3 windshields, 3 transmissions (manual cooper 5-speed which are known to have issues) power steering motor, I could go on for days...and the car was under warranty for the first 2 tranny's which they would not pay for - or the windshields which were known to be a problem (I was not surprised by that though...)
I had an early cooper so I am sure they are much better now - however still overpriced for a FWD slow car - I would MUCH rather have a 1-series for a marginally higher price


----------



## 1985mb (Apr 2, 2008)

I'd check the Boston Globe's website to get a ballpark sense of where various brands & models are leasing these days:

http://www.boston.com/cars/new_car_deals/

You always have to look at the fine print ($ down, # of miles & length of contract, etc etc).

Have you thought about something like an Accord coupe? Whether you lease (Honda Financial used to be pretty good about wear & tear charges at lease-end) or buy (Hondas are IMO the easiest cars to sell privately, no joke) it will be relatively easy on your wallet...


----------



## 1985mb (Apr 2, 2008)

JoeM3 said:


> If you drive a lot of miles, then leasing might not be a good option for you.


That was my first reaction too, but if it's solely for commuting while his M3 is the 'fun' car then he should be fine.

60 miles r/t per day = 300 a week = ~15,000 a year

15k/yr is pretty common for leases.


----------



## TofuTurkey (Mar 15, 2009)

MalibuMafiaV said:


> hyundai genesis
> Subaru WRX STi
> Lancer evo
> G37
> ...


I saw a G37S in the parking lot today, it looks sharp. With big brakes.

I would also go for the GTI. I think with a lease (and hence warranty), having a good service department would play a significant role in the health of the daily driver.


----------



## MalibuMafiaV (Jul 7, 2005)

TofuTurkey said:


> I saw a G37S in the parking lot today, it looks sharp. With big brakes.
> 
> I would also go for the GTI. I think with a lease (and hence warranty), having a good service department would play a significant role in the health of the daily driver.


Yeah those G37S's are pretty quick.
Funny how the lotus is a extremely cheap car and amazing performance.


----------

